# Britain's Got Talent!



## Becca (Apr 11, 2009)

[align=center]*Britains Got Talent*


[/align]For the first act and man has just blew up a hot water bottle until it burst and pulled a truck with his ear!
Wieerrrdddd!!

I guess this is kinda like the X Factor thread? Probably not as popular though 

Post favourites.. wierd stuff etc 

[align=center]
[/align]


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 11, 2009)

You should have totally entered it with singing Becca!


----------



## BSAR (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah Becca you should enter next year!! You'd do great!


----------



## Becca (Apr 11, 2009)

Awwh thanks guys! I would be so nervous though oh my god lol!!!

That 'swaying' guy just danced to a MICHAEL JACKSON song  Wooooo. And did you see that guy in red? With the pained face hes going to do Thriller because its the same Thriller costume sold online that is rubbish. I hope I don't see that lol!!! I want to see a 'good' Michael Jackson act! Tehe!!

That dance group 'Flawless' that just performed were good


----------



## Becca (Apr 11, 2009)

Woooooo lots of MJ music in the background and on the stage


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think I get Britain's got Talent here. I'll have to look it up. I know they made America's got Talent but no new season yet.


----------



## Becca (Apr 12, 2009)

Can't wait until next week!!
The only thing I don't like is they only show like 2 or 3 acts from each place. I would rather it go on longer and show more from each place so we get to see the funny and good ones.!


----------



## Saffy (Apr 12, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Awwh thanks guys! I would be so nervous though oh my god lol!!!
> 
> That 'swaying' guy just danced to a MICHAEL JACKSON song  Wooooo. And did you see that guy in red? With the pained face hes going to do Thriller because its the same Thriller costume sold online that is rubbish. I hope I don't see that lol!!! I want to see a 'good' Michael Jackson act! Tehe!!
> 
> That dance group 'Flawless' that just performed were good



Agreed! The guys who danced to Flawless .. were ... flawless ! Perfectly executed dance routine .. amazing ! 

here's a link .. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5EnCDyZcns[/ame]


----------



## Becca (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah they were pretty amazing!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 12, 2009)

I didn't get to see it until today but it was a good show!
I don't have a favourite yet, I liked Flawless but expect to see better than them. Hopefully we'll actually get a credible winner this year!
I was glad there weren't too many singers, annoys me so much when singers go on BGT - that's what X Factor is for! But fair enough the opera-style singers would get nowhere on XF.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 12, 2009)

I can't believe I missed it!!! When was it on?? Is there going to be a repeat?


----------



## Michaela (Apr 12, 2009)

It was repeated a few times today, not sure if it will be on again. You can watch it on ITVPlayer though, or Youtube, lots of the most viewed videos today are BGT.


----------



## TreeLotus (Apr 12, 2009)

I liked Susan Boyle's performance. It was unexpected and she rocked it!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-KiGva9dV4[/ame]


----------



## Sabine (Apr 13, 2009)

Another Paul-Potts-moment


----------



## paul2641 (Apr 14, 2009)

*TreeLotus wrote: *


> I liked Susan Boyle's performance. It was unexpected and she rocked it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-KiGva9dV4


"I'm 47 and that's only one side of me" so funny.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, I just saw of Susan Boyle's video. What a beautiful voice she has. I loved the reaction of the judges. It just proves the point *"Don't Judge A Book By It's Cover".*

I wish we got BGT here, i really enjoy watching AGT 

Susan


----------



## Sabine (Apr 15, 2009)

The judges rewactions is usually what i like most in a lot of the performances. I must have watched the first Paul Potts performance about tewnty times


----------



## Becca (Apr 15, 2009)

^ yeaah their funny I usually watch Simon's face!!


----------



## Sabine (Apr 15, 2009)

I can never get enough of this one
[ame]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2dotr_paul-potts-first-audition-britains_events[/ame]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 15, 2009)

We saw the news clips of Susan Boyle here too. She was amazing. Since we can't follow the contest here, we are depending all of you UK people to keep us updated.


----------



## BSAR (Apr 15, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Wow, I just saw of Susan Boyle's video. What a beautiful voice she has. I loved the reaction of the judges. It just proves the point *"Don't Judge A Book By It's Cover".*
> 
> I wish we got BGT here, i really enjoy watching AGT
> 
> Susan


I watched her performance on Aol and thats the comment I left, about not judging a book by its cover. She has an amazing voice! Too bad she wasn't found sooner!


----------



## Saffy (Apr 16, 2009)

I was impressed aswell by Susan Boyle .. but NOOOO .. not another Paul Potts please, as much as he has a great voice. What a character this lady is though! :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Apr 16, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> We saw the news clips of Susan Boyle here too. She was amazing. Since we can't follow the contest here, we are depending all of you UK people to keep us updated.


Will do 
I can't wait until Saturday hehe!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 18, 2009)

She was on Larry King (CNN)last night. She seems like quite a nice lady. She's never had a Boyfriend! She sang the song from Titanic without any back ground music, she was quite impressive, even Pearce (sp?) was impressed.

He thinks she will win the whole thing and said even if she doesn't she will definetely end up with a recording contract.

GO SUSAN (great name she has btw)

Susan


Becca is she singing tonight?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 18, 2009)

She wo't be singing tonight because it's still the early auditions when you get the good and the bad and she was on that last week, but I'm sure she will pop up when we get to the next round.

Someone I know got through to the quarter finals this year, which is quite cool. Wonder if he'll be on at all.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 18, 2009)

My brother showed my that Susan Boyle clip on Youtube as I missed BGT last week. How amazing! I've never seen Les Mis but I quite fancy going to see it after that performance!

I've sky+d it tonight as I'm making myself stay in and work. I have 5 essays to finish before I go back to school so I'm barricading myself in the house till I get them done.:grumpy: How depressing! You guys can let me know if there was anyone good on the show though so I can catch up.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm all set to watch tonight as I missed the last couple of shows


----------



## Becca (Apr 25, 2009)

Wooo in the first 5 mins they played an MJ song in the background wooo!

And OMG That stupid man with the knives nearly gave me a heart attack! I actually screamed and I was standing up so I fell on the floor! GRRRR I hate him!!


----------



## Becca (Apr 25, 2009)

Woooo another MJ song in the bg and this dance group are good!!! I like the name!


----------



## Sabine (Apr 25, 2009)

The dancers were fantastic and i thought the little girl had an amazing voice. But some of the acts were so truly awful. i was cringing all the way through


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 25, 2009)

^ Same! That's why I hate watching the early ones. I feel embarrassed myselffor the really bad people! Hopefully there will be some good talent in the later semi-finals, finals etc.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 25, 2009)

I can never get over what makes some people get up on stage when they so obviously have nothing to offer. Like the one singing Fame and needing a word sheet for it - and the dancing!!! What on earth possessed her!?


----------



## BSAR (Apr 26, 2009)

I have just watched the Good Evans family, the Flawless and Diversity dances and the Shaheen one and they are alll ammmmmmmmazhing!!!! Shaheen is just wow!!


----------



## Becca (Apr 26, 2009)

Did anyone else watch it? What did you think?


----------



## Becca (May 2, 2009)

Wooo opened with a Michael Jackson song!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 2, 2009)

How amazing was the last guy?! I can't remember his name, but he was brilliant!


----------



## Becca (May 3, 2009)

Jamie Pugh - I think - yeah he was brilliant!!! I want him to do well.. he will anyway but he deserves it he seems like a nice person because he didn't know how good he was!!


----------



## Becca (May 24, 2009)

OKay guys the semi-finals start tonight! Wooo

Any favourites?
Well I think Shaun and Diversity..they are awesome and hot  either of them should win! What do you guys think?


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 24, 2009)

Susan Boyle, I think she is FANTASTIC.

I really hope she wins the whole thing.

Susan (and she's got a GREAT first name too )


----------



## Becca (May 24, 2009)

FACES OF DISCO AREEE HOT! Yuuumy! They should go through tonight! :hearts:


----------



## Becca (May 24, 2009)

WOOO Susan Boyle! Bless her she looked so nervous when she came on but she hit that note!

Well done she rocks!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 24, 2009)

I hope Diversity and Susan Boyle go through. They were the only 2 acts that really stood out to me. That weird ear guy seriously creeped me out!! How did he managed to get through to the semi-finals?!


----------



## Becca (May 24, 2009)

OMG That was wierd the ones you said got through!!

I wanted Faces of Disco 

Poor little Natalie! Did you see her crying! Awwwh


----------



## paul2641 (May 24, 2009)

Susan boyle was AMAZING I love her! She gotta win!


----------



## Sabine (May 24, 2009)

Susan Boyle and Diversity were just so brilliant. Kind of a shame for some of the other acts that weren't bad either.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 25, 2009)

I


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 25, 2009)

Wow, I just watched Susan Boyle on Youtube. WOW she's so good even though she had 5 seconds of a shakey start. Yeah who am I to talk I can't sing for love nor money.

Boy if you feel "Down-In-The-Dumps" just watch her video. I had tears watching her, but they were happy tears (for a change).

Susan


----------



## Becca (May 25, 2009)

I think that guy who just went on could give the Queen a heartattack if it gets worse than that!
Gawwwd


----------



## Becca (May 25, 2009)

Okay guys its offical
_
_[align=center]_FLAWLESS 
*HAVE* 
TO WIN!_

:biggrin2:
[/align]


----------



## Becca (May 25, 2009)

YES FLAWLESS ARE THROUGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabine (May 25, 2009)

I find it hard to deide between Flawless and Diversity. Would be great if a dance group won for once.


----------



## Michaela (May 25, 2009)

Flawless weren't as good as I thought they'd be tonight. I really do not like that boy Shaun, he's not that good, he wouldn't do well on XF I don't think. I liked the ventriloquist, and I liked the escapologist. 

I really like Diversity, they are my favourites so far. Although, quite frankly I don't care who wins as long as it is NOT Susan Boyle, cannot stand that woman.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 25, 2009)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Susan Boyle, I think she is FANTASTIC.
> 
> I really hope she wins the whole thing.
> 
> Susan (and she's got a GREAT first name too )


I agree !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becca (May 26, 2009)

I think the ventriloquist should of gone through - he was extremely clever!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 26, 2009)

Omg - that opera woman/flower arranging man! How random. I was watching it with my dad, and when they came on he said "what jingoistic rubbish!" ha ha - I would have to agree! I hate that song.:rollseyes 

The vast majority of the semi-finalists this year have been rubbish.:? I liked that MD group though, I hope they go through.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 28, 2009)

Diversity vs's Flawless i have to go for diversity!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 28, 2009)

I've been catching up with BGT since you guys first started this thread.

Mamma Trish makes me giggle and snort. Gotta love a guy who is willing to get up and strut his stuff like that:biggrin2:

Shaheen is cute, but he's already got some recognition... lead in an MJ show, Becca 

The ventriloquist was super too!


One of my faves was Breakdancing Fred, 72 if a day... what confidence!

I'm not confident on Susan Boyle's motives behind song selection, or even if she's doing it... Her idol, Elaine Paige, was Grizabella in Cats, so "Memory" is bang-on. Those of us who've seen the shows recognize the similarity between the down-trodden characters who sang both of Susan's numbers. 

Her vowels on Memory sounded a bit strange to my Canadian ear.. guess there's differences in enunciation round the world 

Good underdog-type songs... not sure if it's planned or not, but great choices for someone her age.,


----------



## Becca (May 28, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Shaheen is cute, but he's already got some recognition... lead in an MJ show, Becca


:blushan:

Its on wooooo - the little doggie is soo cuttee!!
I hope 2Grand are on tonight..I want them to go through!


----------



## paul2641 (May 28, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *NorthernAutumn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Shaheen is cute, but he's already got some recognition... lead in an MJ show, Becca
> ...


I hated 2grand found them very boring and cheesy!


----------



## Becca (May 29, 2009)

^ But they were sweet and good singers!!


----------



## paul2641 (May 30, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> ^ But they were sweet and good singers!!


I didn't think they were that talented good but not good enough for the final, You should go for britians got talent next year.


----------



## Becca (May 30, 2009)

*Ipaul2641 wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ^ But they were sweet and good singers!!
> ...


Thanks :blushan:

So guys FINAL TONIGHT!
Wooooooo!
I am excited lol!
I waaant Flawless toooo win!


----------



## paul2641 (May 30, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> *Ipaul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Becca wrote: *
> ...


44 minutes and counting!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 30, 2009)

I'm glad Diversity won, I think they really deserved it. I did feel sorry for Susan Boyle though, but I thinkthis experience will have still been beneficial for her- in more ways than one. 

I only watched bits and peices of the final as I was at a BBQ, was everyone good?


----------



## paul2641 (May 30, 2009)

I outraged Susan didn't win and at least if not her stagoros flatly!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 31, 2009)

How many shows were there before the final? I'm watching videos of the semi finals....Can't believe that Diversity won though!!!! That's a great group of VERY talented street dancers right there.  

Emily


----------

